# problem mit sis7012 und alsa

## Sas

hallo leute

also, ich hab in meinem laptop den sis7012 soundchip und die dazugehörigentreiber (intel 810) fest im kernel einkompiliert. was das einrchten von alsa betrifft, habe ich mich exakt an das desktop-einrichten-tut von gentoo.org gehalten. allerdings bekomme ich beim booten bzgl sound den fehler "no such device".

ich hatte anfänglich den falschen soundtreiber im kernel, habe allerdings nach der korrektur auch alsa neu kompiliert, daran kanns also schon mal nicht liegen.

"cat /proc/pci | grep audio" gibt die soundkarte auch aus, ausserdem hab ich mit knoppix auch sound, also musses ja irgendwie gehen... bloss wie?

danke für eure vorschläge

----------

## Sas

na sowas, ich habe gerade bemerkt, dass ich in kde trotzdem sound habe... komisch, komisch

amixer zb kann ich allerdings nicht starten...

----------

## kairo

Eines vorweg, der SiS7012-Soundchip ist nicht besonders.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=394464&highlight=#394464

Habe mittlerweile eine Soundkarte drin.

Auch wegen den Festplatten- und Was-auch-immer-Gerräuschen die ich beim Aufnehmen von "Chip" hatte.

Aber jetzt zu deinem Problem:

Wenn du den intel 810-Treieber fest in den Kernel kompiliert hast, barauchst du kein ALSA.

Willst du aber ALSA verwenden musst du die Treiber nach der Gentoo.de-Anleitung mit dem Modul "intel8x0" mergen.

http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/fortgeschritten/alsa/

In diesem Fall musst du auch die Unterstützung im Kernel deaktivieren.

MfG und so

----------

## kairo

ach ja hier noch:

http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php3?company=SiS&card=&chip=ad1816a&module=intel8x0

----------

## Sas

vielen dank für die links und die info, dass ich gar kein alsa brauche, werds dann gleich mal unmergen =)

dass der sound chip nich viel taugt, is mir schon klar, aber das mit der soundkarte erübrigt sich, da es hier um n notebook geht... aber eben deshalb ist mir der ton auch nicht so wichtig, die lautsprecher sind ja auch entsprechend schlecht... und um ab und zu unterwegs mal ne mp3 zu hören oder nen film zu gucken, reichts dann doch noch  :Wink: 

mfg

----------

## eeknay

hi, hab selbiges problem. wie kann ich den denn nachträglich im kernel aktivieren?

bin noch relativ neu damit...

so long

eeknay

----------

## eeknay

hat sich erledigt   :Embarassed:   einfach schön an die anleitung halten und alle funktionier....ich mag gentoo...alles geht und die foren und anleitungen sind nicht zu übertreffen   :Very Happy: 

----------

